# Now what are you working on?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is too hot to properly cuddle this new scarf I just finished from the Border Leister yarn I spun during the Tour de Fleece.










It is 10 inches wide and almost 7 feet long. Basket stitch so it is reversible. CO 44 stitches, size 6 needle.
It only weighs 8 oz. 

The fiber cost twenty bucks (mill-prepped roving from a local woolgrower). Then the spinning hours. Then the knitting hours. 
It is not for sale, but how much would you have to ask for something this wonderful? 
Sure, its brown and plain. I have put some serious hours into this thing though. 
& the wool itself is just bouncy and smooshy and...well, you guys know what I mean. 

I was planning to give it to my motorcyclist DH once the weather cools off, but now I am thinking I might just hoard it for myself.
I am actually feeling greedy. About a brown wool scarf. I crack myself up sometimes. LOL.

What about you all? Any new interesting projects in the works? :whistlin:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I just finished a cotton dish towel. Just made it up as I went. I don't even think I can tell you how many I cast on! :huh: (ok, it has been getting used a lot today, sorry the ummmm....dirtiness of it!)









And I found this pattern on my computer Katsara Windsor Scarf, not sure where I got it, I think at katsarayarns.com, anyway, when I saw the pattern I thought about some yarn my DD picked out and wanted gloves made from. Well, that yarn did NOT want to be gloves. I think it wanted to be this scarf.
I cast on, and have it almost half done, and it is looking good! It is black with shiny green in it.











After this is done I am on to a shawl I really want to knit. I am really enjoying lace type knitting. Just the easy stuff though. I found some beaded yarn and would love to buy some to try a shawl pattern. But that is another day.... hehe....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just took a nice hot bath and used my brioche stitch 'swatch' washcloth to scrub with.
There is just something about handknit towels and cloths.
Everytime I touch them it makes me feel happy?
Yes, I am fibertarded. :gaptooth:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

no no no....your fiber enlightened! :happy2:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

> Everytime I touch them it makes me feel happy?


Yes, yes, I understand. Every time I Look at them, I smile. Thanks for the pictures, fiber artists. Smiles for today.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My mom is crazy for the cotton knit washcloths. So I knit her a stack of them for Christmas.Nice to look at the pictures, no time for me to spinn or knit, garden and canning Owns me right now.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just finished a super soft and squishy alpaca cabled hat (my first cables, which, by the way, were so much easier than I thought they might be). I haven't actually cut the yarn yet though, because I'm not sure if I should frog it or not. I used size 11 needles and I'm slightly worried it's too "open". I should have probably used a size 9, but I didn't have a 16' size 9 circ needle.  I need to decide soon though, because I was going to enter it in the fair tomorrow and I still need to block if if I decide to keep it as is.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

What do you think? Frog or keep? I like that it's loose on my head so it won't mess up my hair (hee hee) but I worry it looks too open.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it looks great, Katie. 

Good luck at the fair!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Super cute, Katie! 
I am working on triangle shawls, with 4-Hers. Weave two, take out one, this is going to take forever...... but they are quick learners, and learning to spin, too.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

My mom asked for more dishclothes so I'm working on those, also a potato chip scarf for my daughter, and just cast on a Multnomah shawl for a KAL on Ravelry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love it! Keep it! Good luck!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I started 2 hats, 1 with cables; and there is a lot of cotton warped up for dishtowels. Grey warp, blue weft, a honeycomb pattern. Wonder if I'll ever get them done...?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pretty sock yarn WIHH. Toes up on 2 circs, very cool.
my needle stash is lacking for sock-sized circular needles. I have lots of dpns now though.

I started a new sock too.

It is *kind of* the Nutkin pattern, only over 60 stitches, not 64. 











I have been bingeing on Corb Lund all afternoon while working on this thing. 


[YOUTUBE]JChwFoCxVC8[/YOUTUBE]


<Slightly sinister and also true. I have seen the vet some, lately....>


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Also: 'qiviut' is a real good scrabble word even though you still need a 'u'. 
I can barely stand the suspense to see what you will make from that fiber.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

I've just about got the back done on my very first knit sweater. My son called the other day and wondered what I was doing, I told him knitting a sweater ...this time of year you're making a sweater he says. Sure, that way maybe I'll have it done to wear this winter I says. 

Love the pics of what everyone is working on.

Pam


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Started a backstrap weaving piece in June that must be finished in two weeks.

Have a good day!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Not to worry, Pam...... I've been working on a hooded sweater coat in between taking my turn in the summer oven.
No pattern, of course....
Body is done. Hood knit up great.... one sleeve done and four inches on the other.
I'm going to trim the lapel with a little more special version of the gray/brown that I'm using everywhere else. All wool; five strands on 17s. Pics upon completion. 

Has to be done by Sept., late...... Ernie and I may be making a pilgrimage to eastern Michigan, and I'm hoping to deliver to my 16 y.o. niece. in Lapeer.
If there's time, I may make another, little fancier maybe, for me sis-n-law.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Love seeing all the pictures!

Working on a pair of fingerless mittens out of my "matted" dyed alpaca from last year (art yarn of course!  )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Not to worry, Pam...... I've been working on a hooded sweater coat ............. and I'm hoping to deliver to my 16 y.o. niece. in Lapeer.
> If there's time, I may make another, little fancier maybe, for me sis-n-law.


Jealous of your niece & sis-n-law.

I've been knitting for my granddaughter (see August FAC for pics). No spinning since late June


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny thing..... this one turned out a little broad across the shoulders.....and maybe a tad long. Both niece and Sis are fragile little petite things.

But, guess what !

Rachel loves it. 

It's all done but the lapel.
Now I'll just have to knit two more. :bouncy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well. 

I just frogged my scarf. 

Was nearly done. But it was just not right. :bash: Just too many mistakes, and I think I will go up a needle size to make it more open. 

It is lace after all.

Well, starting over. 

by the way - I need more pictures! especially sweaters! I am getting close to doing my first one!!!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I just drool over everyone's Scarves, hats and wonderful things. Makes me I could do more than just spin wool!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My first flyer at a pixie slipper & a short row heel (Thanks everbody!) Was going for the funky look, sure succeeded there... No pattern, when I put the cuffs together thought it was way too big so I decreased, then it was back and forth too small, frog, too humpy, frog... And now it's still a little too short I was so wild to get my pointy toe started. Doing seed stitch was ok mostly, but fudged with purl. Somehow found myself knitting from the inside out, and for having the purls to the outside it worked for the best doing the increases. Going to shape the second one better and write the pattern out. One thing was doing Mary Thomas's Long Toe with 2 stitches between the decreases - think it would be better with 1 stitch in such bulky yarn.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Just putting some videos together, washing wool and a little bit of spinning. It IS about time I actually made something! Will have to work on that!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What timing. Mama J is jonesing for sweater pics, and I just finished this afternoon....

Here are the key players. Being new to coats/jackets, I used some of my duller and coarser wools. Don't know if my precaution did much good, though....the color scheme turned out, well....very nice. 










Here it is, well underway....one sleeve done and halfway through the other. Main body and hood are done save for the trim.
As can be seen, I started a little duller than ended up, using grays and a light blue/gray to start, then adding some gray/brown boucle for effect, after.










Here is a shot from the back, finished.










Here's a front shot.... sort of....










.....and, how extraordinarily fortuitous. The model/recipient just walked in from a swimming trip. She says it's very pretty, even.... (sheesh)



















When folded down, the trim on the hood acts as a short t-neck, hugging the neck both warmly and fashionably. I didn't intend that, but..... this just keeps getting better. 
By request, my next one will apparently be of a purple hue......


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

ohhhhh that is so pretty and looks VERY warm.

Pam


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice, Forerunner! I like the color a lot.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Forerunner, that's an absolute work of art! I agree that looks very warm. Now I want to learn to knit by hand, as well as on my looms.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wonderful Forerunner! Now I REALLY want to do a sweater. :spinsmiley:

Ok, finally resorted to a lifeline on my lacey scarf. :shocked:
had to tink about 5 or 6 rows this morning. It was tedious. So, I have a cable from my interchangables slid in for a lifeline. I will put one in every 8 - 12 rows or so. Maybe I can get the scarf done this weekend. 

ok, I have to go find some sweater patterns to drool over and raid my stash to see what I have.


----------

